# Any info on overturned bucket truck



## benjo75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Saw on the news a bit ago about an overturned bucket truck in Vilonia Arkansas after the tornadoes that come through this week. I'm in Arkansas and not too far from there. It showed the boom stretched out in the back yard and the truck on its side.

I was thinking that he may have not put his ourtiggers down or they may have slipped off into something. Wouldn't think that they sank in the mud that far. 

He apparently lived but was carried away in an ambulance. I've only owned my truck for 5 years and don't want to make the same mistake. 

It's the simple or stupid things that can get you.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Apr 29, 2011)

Talked to him yesterday, taking supplies up today - OSHA watches the news too.

He was using his boom to lift a Sycamore log out of the roof, obviously overloaded it, and the right side outrigger (no pads) sunk into the chip rock driveway. He's ok, said it seemed like a slow ride down, but the lift is history.

PM me for more.


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 29, 2011)

This seems like a good time to remind all of the standard:



> ANSI Z133.1 2006 5.2 Aerial Devices
> 
> 5.2.4 Aerial devices or aerial ladders shall not be used as cranes or hoists to lift or lower materials or tree parts unless specifically designed by the manufacturer to do so.




Glad to hear the guy's OK.


----------

